# I'd like to get a gheenoe, but do not want to trailer. Rootop rack practical?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xAqOpSizk0[/media]


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Having owned a 13 ft in the past I can tell you that a trailer would make your life a whole lot easier. These things are not all that light, not to mention they are a very akward lift. I speak from experience, having a trailer for mine for a while and then having to deal without a trailer for a couple years. If you can manager to get it on top of the car without damaging the car, boat or lower back congratulations.Chances are at some point one of the three things will get messed up. Getting it from the car to the waters edge is another chore in itself. Just my .02


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

first time i tried to load a 15' noe on the roof rack of my old 4 runner i dented the tail gate then broke the side mirror off  then figured out thats theres a "system" for loading without breaking your back or your ride  each set ups a little different, what kind of vehicle are we talking about ?


----------



## bulldog0129 (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks for the posts. Right now I've got a plymouth voyager mini-van, but expect to move to a compact car in a couple of years or possibly a small ranger style pickup, but gas mileage is a big concern. Would a johnboat be a better choice?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

a light gauge jon would be lighter, i wouldNT say better choice, if you cant lift it -its not worth having or hurting yourself/car,, they have some fancy roller thiga mi wigits ;D out there for loading ,prob cost more than the jon/'noe tho -get a trailer for multi use ?? 
my .02 good luck -'tide


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

check your vehicle's tow capacity before deciding...

http://trailerboats.com/towrating/


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

you didnt say what size noe and of course i forgot to ask :-[ but i dont see a jon boat being any easier to load than your common noe :-/ you will need a quality roof rack thats for sure, i have a yakima brand rack on my truck topper that holds 500lbs max. and a ladder rack for when i'm not using the topper that will hold more weight than that so if you can score a setup like that your in business  whatever you do though make sure yours is solid and will handle the load, noes were not made to fly


----------



## bulldog0129 (Apr 11, 2010)

Has anybody got any pics of their roof rack system? Brand preference? Any thoughts on an inflatable like a sea eagle vs Noe? My damn homeowners ASS. won't let me keep a trailer and I need something I can easily move by myself.
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

First I've never owned(and probably never will own) a Gheenoe. 

Second, why have you nixed a Flat stern canoe? I've owned two so far(still have the second) and can lift it easily, it weighs 80 lbs(sold my cedar strip that was a mere 64 lbs) and floats skinnier than any Gheenoe. Sure, it'll be a bit more tippy but it will be much easier to car-top especially solo. And like you, I've no place to store a trailer and a skiff(nor want the expense) so that's what I've got for now, and it works great. just my $.02


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

I like this one: http://www.loadmyboat.com/


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

If you want to cut the loading/unloading issues in HALF, using your van...rig up a simple boat lifter ABOVE your vehicle... from your garage ceiling. 

I did this, albeit..for a 36 lb. PACK canoe. However, with enough pulleys and rope, you can lift much larger items.

The boat is on the roof rack when I come home. I simply  hook up my hanging straps; pull the front end up about five inches and then pull the back end up. 

The boat is then suspended above my van and is high enough so that I can easily walk underneath. ( I'm 6'2). 

Loading the boat onto the roof couldn't be easier. Just slip the ratchet slightly and lower the boat five inches on one end, then on the other. Strap her down and go fishing. 

I do have to back my van in, temporarily, to align with the hanging boat...

I use two ratcheting pulleys, one forward and one aft. 

You still have to unload and reload at the fishing site. I use a piece of Coroplast to protect my van. Some guys use an old bathroom floor mat.
  regards, Rich

p.s. Here is a LINK to the type of ratcheting pulleys that I used. Home Depot and other stores carry them, though.
http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/items/1DJP6


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I have put a 13' and 15'4" on top of a minivan a half doezen times. It is a tough job alone. You have to be pretty strong to pull it off. If you have two strong people it's no problem. A roof rack, store bought or improvised, helps a lot becaues the boat is slightly wider than most roofs.


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

> Has anybody got any pics of their roof rack system? Brand preference? Any thoughts on an inflatable like a sea eagle vs Noe? My damn homeowners ASS. won't let me keep a trailer and I need something I can easily move by myself.
> Thanks,
> Bob


Can't you put boat trailer in garage? Gheenoe trailer is short enough to close door if not they make removable tongue or swing-tongue trailer for just that. I have my 18' boat and trailer inside with room to walk. If not sounds like you need a different hood. ;D Some of the HOA's are a real pain in the @%$!!!!


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Like GladesGhost, I have a square stern canoe (American Eagle). It's easy to put on top of my truck, runs great with a 4hp, and floats in literally 2" of water. It does, however, take about 15 minutes to rig, and don't even try it on big water. It is stable enough to stand on the seat to pole and easily carries two. One thing though, it's not nearly as comfortable as a Gheenoe, but I'm in it to catch redfish, and it does that well.


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

> Like GladesGhost, I have a square stern canoe (American Eagle). It's easy to put on top of my truck, runs great with a 4hp, and floats in literally 2" of water. It does, however, take about 15 minutes to rig, and don't even try it on big water. It is stable enough to stand on the seat to pole and easily carries two. One thing though, it's not nearly as comfortable as a Gheenoe, but I'm in it to catch redfish, and it does that well.


Does your American Eagle have a skeg/keel running length of the boat? Because I am sure I can float in" but my skeg becomes an issue after that. Just curios. 

Back to the matter at hand. There are enough launches in NE Florida that I never run my motor(a 2hp) for more than 1.5 miles(typically half that) to get to the hunting grounds, ergo speed is not essential for my rig. 
I do notice how long it takes to setup; every time I fish with someone who trailers that is.. It just seems so fast compared to rigging on shore, then carting to the water, getting packed up is worse... I've done it in pouring rain and thunderstorms, the most menacing is winds over 25mph when solo, lifting and not banging up my car is sketchy then.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: I'd like to get a Gheenoe, but do not want to trailer. Rooftop rack practical?*

I couldn't agree with you more...regarding the "time to set up" issues with car-topped boats. 

I owned power boats all of my life. I recently purchased a PACK canoe and rigged it as a kayak. I thought that I could just pop it onto the van rack and go fishing. 

Well, I COULD easily pop it onto the van's roof...but..when I got to the fishing site, I spent a LOT of time rigging; loading and un-rigging when finished. 

Due to my aging back...and the time and hauling of gear to the water..I finally decided that a trailed boat was going to take less time to start and finish my fishing trips. I am now back to a "special" power boat.... the Gheenoe. I can get back up in the shallow flats; fish; and return home easily. Many other Miniskiffs will do the job, too, of course. 

Unfortunately, now I have to have a place to store the boat..but...that's life. regards, Rich


----------



## bulldog0129 (Apr 11, 2010)

I appreciate the insightful posts. Had not thought about the set up issues, but still have the same storage problems.
Thanks,
Bob


----------

